# La Pavoni : is it normal? Please tell



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi

could any one please tell if it is a normal with that operation? I can see that there is too much pressure?

what the main benefit of Brass Piston?






thanks


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Mines not far off that at 1.1 bar ... I imagine if he turned the pstat up a bit it would do that


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Brass piston doesn't break, and mainly aids temperature stability through the shot.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

That would explain a lot .... Had a plastic, it broke, replaced with brass, coffee tasted better, could never reason why.

sold it, got a 97 with no piston, gave it a brass one


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Wow. In comparison, mine has a prostatic obstruction. Maybe I should shove a brass doodah up it.


----------

